# Professional fee coding for radiology



## Shawna Paul (Apr 27, 2009)

Can anyone share with me any reference materials (books, websites, etc)that are helpful for the professional fee coding for radiology?  Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## jbaird (May 2, 2009)

*Pro fees for Radiology*

I'm not sure what you're looking for, but you may want to look at the ACR website. The link to the ACR coding source is:  http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics/FeaturedCategories/Pubs/coding_source.aspx


----------



## Shawna Paul (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Jill.  However, I can't seem to get onto the ACR website for some reason.  I will keep trying.


----------



## jbaird (May 6, 2009)

*ACR website*

The link works for me, but try just typing in www.acr.org and navigating to the radiology coding source.


----------



## jillmtom (May 6, 2009)

www.zhealthpublishing.com is a website for Interventional Radiology.  Also www.medlearn.com for Interventional Radiology.

Good Luck!


----------



## Shawna Paul (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Jill for the information.


----------

